# Transzollernalb 2012 Startplatz abzugeben.



## ubikefun (14. August 2012)

*Hallo*
*Habe einen Startplatz für die Transzollernalb 21.09-23.09.2012 abzugeben.*
*Startplatz kostet ab 01.08.12 189,*
*Ich würde ihn für 140 abgeben.*
*Gruß Uli*


----------



## Profi71 (24. August 2012)

Hallo, hab interesse.
Hast ne pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ubikefun (25. August 2012)

Hallo
Hier meine Telephon Nr.:01777055110
Schmidt Ulrich
Öschingerstr14
72810 Gomaringen

bis dann

mfg
Uli


----------



## ubikefun (25. August 2012)

Profi71 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab interesse.
> Hast ne pn.



Hallo
Hier noch meine Mail [email protected]


----------



## Clausrolf (29. August 2012)

*Hallo*
*Habe auch einen Startplatz für die Transzollernalb 21.09-23.09.2012 abzugeben.*
*Startplatz kostet ab 01.08.12 189,*
*Ich würde ihn für 140 abgeben.*
*Gleich konditionen ... LG Claus 01739900901 [email protected]*


----------



## Clausrolf (29. August 2012)

*Hallo
Habe einen Startplatz fÃ¼r die Transzollernalb 21.09-23.09.2012 abzugeben.*
*Startplatz kostet ab 01.08.12 189â¬,*
*Ich wÃ¼rde ihn auch fÃ¼r 140â¬ abgeben.*


----------



## bigsenta (30. August 2012)

Clausrolf schrieb:


> *Hallo
> Habe einen Startplatz für die Transzollernalb 21.09-23.09.2012 abzugeben.*
> *Startplatz kostet ab 01.08.12 189,*
> *Ich würde ihn auch für 140 abgeben.*



Hallo, würde ihn übernehmen


----------



## thokri (30. August 2012)

Suche Startplatz für Transzollernalb 2012.
Zahle 150 Euro.


----------



## Clausrolf (31. August 2012)

Sorry mein Platz ist leider vergeben ,Der schnellste antworter bekam Ihn


----------



## m7cha (4. September 2012)

Was muss man den machen um den Startplatz zu verkaufen?? Mail an Veranstalter o. meine Daten an den Käufer geben?? Bin nämlich nicht sicher ob ich bis in 3 Wochen wieder fit bin.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. September 2012)

Suche spontan Startplatz für Trans-Zollernalb für 1 Person, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-R (7. September 2012)

Hallo.
Habe einen Startplatz Trans Zolleralb abzugeben.
Preis 159 EUR.


----------



## bigsenta (7. September 2012)

G-R schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Habe einen Startplatz Trans Zolleralb abzugeben.
> Preis 159 EUR.



Hallo, würde ihn übernehmen 

Kontakt über PN oder [email protected]


----------



## m7cha (7. September 2012)

Na dann werden doch noch alle glücklich


----------



## mtb_hotzewald (8. September 2012)

*Hallo*
*Habe auch einen Startplatz für die Transzollernalb 21.09-23.09.2012 abzugeben.*
*Ich würde ihn für 140 abgeben.

PN oder Email: [email protected]

LG
*


----------



## LochenFuchs (9. September 2012)

*Startplatz für die Transzollernalb abzugeben !!!
*
Preis ist  verhandlungssache (stell mir so 140,00 Euro vor) !

PN oder Mail an mich [email protected]


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (11. September 2012)

Zur Info, laut Newsletter gehen MORGEN am Mittwoch den 12.09.2012 die Startnummern in Druck- wer seinen Name auf der Nummer will, sollte spätestens heute handeln.

Andersrum: wer seinen Startplatz abgeben muss, sollte es dringendst bis heute machen. Wenn dann mal "Kevin-Detlev" auf der Startnummer steht, schränkt sich der Käuferkreis stark ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geniusrc10 (15. September 2012)

ich würde einen "verbilligten" startplatz nehmen, falls noch jemand einen loswerden möchte.


----------



## MTB-Sippe (17. September 2012)

Hallo an alle,

leider muss auch ich meine Startplatz krankheitsbedingt abgeben . Habe gehofft das ich es noch hinbekomme, wird aber nichts mehr.
Ich war letztes Jahr schon dabei, und muss sagen ist eine echt tolle Veranstaltung mit klasse Orga.

*Hier nun fÃ¼r alle Kurzentschlossene ein Startplatz fÃ¼r 130,- â¬*

Alles weitere Ã¼ber: alexander(at)cad-betz.de

GruÃ Alex


----------



## geniusrc10 (17. September 2012)

hier ich, schreibe dir.


----------

